# Gay Furry character featured in French shaving commercial



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 27, 2010)

Basically a shaving commercial involving a somewhat realistic cg puma-guy, but it's the surprise ending that's more interesting (I'm guessing some of the individuals working for the ad-company have a yiff-fetish). Watch for your self: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKK37G-ZWvk&feature=popt00us08


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

there's already a thread, and that video's been posted in it already


----------



## Surgat (Jun 27, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/75668-Rave-Orangina


----------

